# Republican Candidates



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Today on AgDay, Republican candidates were briefly discussed and they talked about how there has been little discussion of the Ag community probably due to the strength of the farm economy and ethanol subsidy repeal. Most of the talk was about the Obama administration trying to shove EPA regs down the Ag communities throat. They briefly touched on the candidates and said that probably the least Ag friendly of the four candidates was Rick Santorum due to his campaign literature promoting the elimination of most Energy & Agricultural subsidies in 4 years. But one thing is for sure, we are going to have to eliminate and reduce many programs of all kinds in this country if we are going to reduce our burgeoning national debt.

Right now in the Rep. primary debates, things can get a bit nasty, but as we know that just goes with politics......but we have to remember that, whomever comes out this Rep. Primary as the November candidate against the socialist Obama administration, it is imperative that we MUST get behind that candidate and support him to the utmost to change the direction this country is headed. Four more years of this socialist regime will be disastrous to the Ag community......and their intent in the Ag community is to totally change how animal/livestock production is regulated. The regulations that would be passed by the EPA and forced on the animal sector by USDA will be crippling.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Yesterday I got an email from a liberal friend up in MN about the glories of the State of the Union speach......

Me: "46% of all Americans do not pay any taxes. And that SOB just wants to tax the rest of us to share our "wealth" with the ones who are too lazy to work. That's not leadership, it's stealing."

Him: "That 46% is loaded with high rollers, many of whom hide their $$ in investments and off-shoreing."

Me: How can it be loaded with High Rollers if they represent less than 1% of the total population? Most of my money (and yours) is in investments as well. Why is that bad?

The silence has been deafening....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yup, I think Romney is screwed since releasing his tax statement...BUT my argument is "wouldn't you rather have someone who is smart enough to make all his millions by making wise investments run the country instead of somebody who is only just smart enough to piss it all away?"


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Romney is from a train load of money, so I sure wouldn't pick him as a self made millionaire. His dad was governor of our state back in the early 60's I think it was. Romney to me is just politics as usual.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Is there such a thing as a good politition?Seems like they are all alot richer after they have been in office.Seems to me they are there for themselves not for the country.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

hayray said:


> Romney is from a train load of money, so I sure wouldn't pick him as a self made millionaire. His dad was governor of our state back in the early 60's I think it was. Romney to me is just politics as usual.


supposedly from the propaganda I've heard, Mit is a self made rich prick and didn't get his money from his rich prick father.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

The only candidate that appeals to me is Ron Paul. While I don't agree with everything he says, he comes the closest to my philosophies.

That said, I don't think he has a chance to get on the ballot in November. I just wish we could vote for "None of the Above" and make them have a new election - without the current crop of losers.


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

Rock : I agree with you on Ron Paul. He is the only one that will stop throwing the money around . Every one else subcribes to the theory that govn't spends more during economic slowdowns.Everyone else includes Pres. Obama as well as all of the current Repub. candidates ( other than Ron Paul ). None of them will let large business fail if they are failing!! If our economy and Europe's economies stay weak as forcast for 3 years or so , the spending and total debt will increase under "Red" or "Blue" Pres. It will make no difference !!!

If only people could get past the drug thing.......you would almost think the "War on drugs " has worked or willwork in the future. Drugs are more available now than they ever were!!! And of course , the other thing; we can no longer have troops based in over 100 countries around the world acting as policemen of the world. We are virtually broke and can no longer provide military protection for everyone !!! But of course, Ron Paul and none of his ideas will come to pass , so basically , the USA will continue going farther in the hole and will continue to print money to try to pay off debt with cheaper dollars. WE ARE SCREWED!!!!!!! John


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

K WEST FARMS said:


> Rock : I agree with you on Ron Paul. He is the only one that will stop throwing the money around . Every one else subcribes to the theory that govn't spends more during economic slowdowns.Everyone else includes Pres. Obama as well as all of the current Repub. candidates ( other than Ron Paul ). None of them will let large business fail if they are failing!! If our economy and Europe's economies stay weak as forcast for 3 years or so , the spending and total debt will increase under "Red" or "Blue" Pres. It will make no difference !!!


Could not disagree more. Any one of the four Republican candidates would be night and day better than the socialist muslim that is in the White House. If Obama wins a second term, you, along with the rest of us, will see just how bad things can get, not only fiscally, but also we will be overwhelmed with regulatory measures in agriculture and have more(2-3) liberal justice appointments on the Supreme Court. This country will be handcuffed for many years to come. Pray for change.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think Santorum is the most conservative out of all 4. I also found out today (according to Rush) that he's the only one who never at any time endorsed gov't health care mandates. 
I will not support the murdering of unborn children after what my family has been through. 
Yes I know he has a few quirks, but me and my wife draw the line at right to life and we think Santorum is the true conservative tortoise in the race. I also bet if we want to rate which guy is more like the "common man", Santorum would show the lowest gross income on his tax returns. I like his work in the gang of 7 which exposed the house banking scandal. He's a pretty tough guy, too. I think he's jst right on most true conservative views. 
Hope I didn't upset anyone. I don't love any of them, but Santorum is the best of the bunch IMO and would make a mockery of Obama in a debate.

As was said above, we're screwed for a good long time unless we get Obama out. I'm really saddened to see what things of national pride, like NASA, our manufacturing base and our educational system have become. We really need help.
I think things could tur around quickly if we'd stop with the overseas policing and just walk away from all but the most important places to protect. We have so much to tend to in our own back yards. We build bridges even though we liberated them, yet bridges collapse in our own country.

It's so ass backwards.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Hope I didn't upset anyone. I don't love any of them, but Santorum is the best of the bunch IMO and would make a mockery of Obama in a debate.
> As was said above, we're screwed for a good long time unless we get Obama out.
> It's so ass backwards.


Don't worry about upsetting anyone......You stated your feelings....backed them with fact..... and you are entitled to one vote. The main thing that everyone needs to remember is that "the" goal is for change in the White House. Your right, Rick Santorum could tear Obamas ass off in a debate.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike, I can't seem to get that "warm fuzzy feeling" with any of the Republican candidates. I am totally confused as to who could beat BO in a debate much less win the election. He has a lot of tricks up his sleeve. I sure as hell hope we do too! Mike


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

IMHO : If social issues are what is important to you , then Rick Santorum is the one ! If smaller govn't with less regulation is your thing , then better look at someone else. If you want USA to be policeman of the world , again Rick is the one . Why should USA carry defense burden of 2/3 of the world ???? We cannot afford to have troops stationed in over 100 countries !!!! If the countries involved were handed a bill for the cost ofthe troops , bases on their soil , we would be asked to leave IMO. Instead the bill is handed to you and I.....and the rest of USA taxpayers!!! John


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Mike, I can't seem to get that "warm fuzzy feeling" with any of the Republican candidates. I am totally confused as to who could beat BO in a debate much less win the election. He has a lot of tricks up his sleeve. I sure as hell hope we do too! Mike


Yeah, its hard for me to get warm about any politician also......its probably due to our age ;0). I think its pretty obvious now it will be Mitt and I get the urge to "fluff" his hair....but he at least has the money to campaign with BO. You know I had the urge to "fluff" Reagan also, but he turned out pretty good. I dont know how Romney would do debating BO.....hopefully better than expected. One thing my folks always said growing up was that "people vote their 'pocketbooks' ",and it always seemed to hold true, and if thats the case in 2012, it will be a landslide for change in the White House.

Regards, Mike


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Mike120 said:


> Me: How can it be loaded with High Rollers if they represent less than 1% of the total population? Most of my money (and yours) is in investments as well. Why is that bad?
> 
> The silence has been deafening....


Search this term "falsified prospectus" and see how many articles are listed.
In the quest for investors these Wall Street super salesmen paint a blue sky and all roses picture when in all reality the picture is very bleak.
No one remembers the busts of the dot com days or the busts of the communications industries.
More recently it is the housing, automotive and banking industries. 
Too many false reports that keep share holders in and then the real truth comes to light.
These "super salesmen" skip out with golden parachutes and don't feel a bit guilty about lies and deceit.
The sad thing is that ALL consumers pay the price whether they invest or not.
Neither party will fully address the problem.


----------

